# pregnancy in dubai - dont know the process?



## catmul777

Hi there,
Im looking for some information regarding pregnancy in dubai. 
When you realise you are pregnant, what process do you take? Do you arrange an appointment at the hospital or a clinic initially?
My plan would be to have antenatal in dubai, but go home to have the baby. Has anyone done this?

Thank you for your help. Its difficult finding information online regarding this.


----------



## mrbig

dont know how it works in the UK or Dubai but in america the doctors dont allow you to fly after 7 months. And most airlines will not allow you to fly if you are more than 32 weeks or 8 months. So take that into consideration on when you would want to go back home.

Make a appointment with a gyno asap so you can get started on your pre nates. no more drinking if you do, and if you smoke please please stop. Good luck


----------



## Elphaba

catmul777 said:


> Hi there,
> Im looking for some information regarding pregnancy in dubai.
> When you realise you are pregnant, what process do you take? Do you arrange an appointment at the hospital or a clinic initially?
> My plan would be to have antenatal in dubai, but go home to have the baby. Has anyone done this?
> 
> Thank you for your help. Its difficult finding information online regarding this.



First of all go & see your Gp and get a recommendation for a good gynae. The next step depends on whether you have medical insurance that provides maternity cover. If you do, speak to the insurance company and find out what your options are - you may be limited to specific hospitals. If your medical insurance does not include maternity cover, then you shouls consider buying one of the packages offered by the major hospitals here as they have a set price. This assumes you would give birth here and I relly don't see why you wouldn't as the hospitals are excellent as as said above, you cannot fly too late into your third trimester. Generally you would receive ongoing care from the gynae who will atend the birth, so you have continuity.

Masses of my friends have given birth here and many will say that it beats a UK NHS hospital with no privacy any day. The main hospitals are American, City, Medcare and Cedars. Al Wasl govt hospital is a cheaper option and also best for difficult pregnancies or where there are expected to be complications at birth.

You are aware that if you give birth here the child will have the same nationality as the father? (The child will thank you for having a more interesting birthplace when they are older too.)

Take a look at the websites for the major hospitals as you will find some info there.

Good luck

-


----------



## Micko

*What to do if you are pregnant in Dubai?*



catmul777 said:


> Hi there,
> Im looking for some information regarding pregnancy in dubai.
> When you realise you are pregnant, what process do you take? Do you arrange an appointment at the hospital or a clinic initially?
> My plan would be to have antenatal in dubai, but go home to have the baby. Has anyone done this?
> 
> Thank you for your help. Its difficult finding information online regarding this.


Hello, 
I am in my 8th month of pregnancy and these are the steps we took.

1) Are you legally married if not there might be some problems especially at the Government clinics

2) Do you have valid maternity insurance covering your pregnancy?

3) If you don't have maternity insurance then you have 2 options one is to register for antenatal package at Al Wasl Government hospital (AED2500) and the other is to go to one of the private hospitals/centers e.g. American Hospital Dubai (AED6000), Welcare (AED 5500) or were I went Soliman Al Habib Hospital (AED 4750). All packages are similar they have 10 to 12 visits/consultations with the Dr., upto 3 ultra sound scans, complete blood tests, etc. 

4)After lots of research we, decided to go to Dr. Helena Taylor, at Soliman Al habib Center in Dubai Health Care City. She is a UK Graduate and is an excellent doctor to deal with. We would highly recommend her.

Hope this helps, if you need other info please feel free to contact

Rasha


----------



## catmul777

Micko said:


> Hello,
> I am in my 8th month of pregnancy and these are the steps we took.
> 
> 1) Are you legally married if not there might be some problems especially at the Government clinics
> 
> 2) Do you have valid maternity insurance covering your pregnancy?
> 
> 3) If you don't have maternity insurance then you have 2 options one is to register for antenatal package at Al Wasl Government hospital (AED2500) and the other is to go to one of the private hospitals/centers e.g. American Hospital Dubai (AED6000), Welcare (AED 5500) or were I went Soliman Al Habib Hospital (AED 4750). All packages are similar they have 10 to 12 visits/consultations with the Dr., upto 3 ultra sound scans, complete blood tests, etc.
> 
> 4)After lots of research we, decided to go to Dr. Helena Taylor, at Soliman Al habib Center in Dubai Health Care City. She is a UK Graduate and is an excellent doctor to deal with. We would highly recommend her.
> 
> Hope this helps, if you need other info please feel free to contact
> 
> Rasha


Thank you to everyone for your help.
I am married, and have maternity insurance cover so this should save any hassle. Mr Big i have a child already so theyl be no smoking or drinking here! I agree too many people do it.
The reason i want to have my child at home is because i want my family to bond with the child before coming back to Dubai. The are all very close to my son, and wouldnt want it any differently with my new baby. Also i had planned to go home round about then anyway. Ive checked with my airline, and as long as there are no complications and my doctor signs a form, i can travel at 8 months pregnant so that suits well.

Racha, ive checked with my insurance company and am fine at the same centre as you. Can i just check with you, are you going home to have your baby next month? If so, were they happy giving you your antenatal documents etc, as will need them for my doctor in the uk? Also, at what stage did you go and see Dr Helena? Am i best to wait until 12 weeks? If so il make an appt today for this time.
Im greatful for your reccomendation, as dont know many people in dubai so no word of mouth is on offer.
All i need to do now is establish where healthcare city is! (i live in arabian ranches)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Micko

Hello 
Yes I am flying soon to deliver and they were very helpful they offered to give me all the blood test results, scans etc on disk or usb and the Dr. Actually gives you her mobile number if you have any questions anytime.

I started visiting her after 5 weeks, if you have insurance I would suggest you go earlier.

You can check her profile on at the centers website just google it as the system doesn't allow me to ad web sites " Dr Sulaiman Al Habib Center Dubai"

Dubai Health Care City is near Wafi Mall, just before crossing the Gardoud bridge.

Cheers 
Rasha


----------



## louiseg3

catmul777 said:


> Hi there,
> Im looking for some information regarding pregnancy in dubai.
> When you realise you are pregnant, what process do you take? Do you arrange an appointment at the hospital or a clinic initially?
> My plan would be to have antenatal in dubai, but go home to have the baby. Has anyone done this?
> 
> Thank you for your help. Its difficult finding information online regarding this.[/QUOT
> 
> I am about to have a baby and was similarly unsure - i would either book in with a hospital directly - the American hospital has obsteatritians based there and then you go to see them at the hospital for scans etc, or book in with a obs/gynae at a private clinic - i went to cooper clinic in um suquiem. ive booked in antenatal classes with infinity clinic on al wasl road - they do all sorts of baby classes and post and prenatal care and it was so reassuring to speak to them. its all a bit scary when youre in a foreign country. hope your pregnancy goes well and take care.


----------



## CVDS

Elphaba-

I have a question-

You said that a child born here has the same nationality as his father right?

What happens if your husband is one nationality and you are another? And what happens when the Mother's country recognizes the Mother's rights for citizenship....

I'm just wondering here because I'm American and My Husband is not and we have always said that our kids (inshallah we have them) will Have American Passports and citizenship through me...


Sorry I know that is just a little off topic but it is sort of relevant since I plan to have a family here one day 


thanks for the answer in advance


----------



## saima1215

CVDS said:


> Elphaba-
> 
> I have a question-
> 
> You said that a child born here has the same nationality as his father right?
> 
> What happens if your husband is one nationality and you are another? And what happens when the Mother's country recognizes the Mother's rights for citizenship....
> 
> I'm just wondering here because I'm American and My Husband is not and we have always said that our kids (inshallah we have them) will Have American Passports and citizenship through me...
> 
> Sorry I know that is just a little off topic but it is sort of relevant since I plan to have a family here one day
> 
> thanks for the answer in advance


I'm in a similar situation and would like to know the answer as well. I was reading some info on the US Embassy website and it's seems like if one parent is a US Citizen the child will be as well but I'm not too sure as its a bit confusing.


----------



## Elphaba

This is an old thread and my comments were nearly two years ago!

My comment is general under UAE law and there will always be cases where there are exceptions. I suggest you check with your embassy to see if there is the ability to choose a nationality for a child.


----------



## PVD04

Check this site regarding US citizenship for children born abroad. Acquisition of U.S. Citizenship by a Child Born Abroad 

As long as the US citizen meets the physical presence test (5-years physically present in the US, 2 over the age of 14), the child will be granted US citizenship at birth. UAE law has no bearing on US-citizenship.


----------

